# Going from 32 bit windows 8 to 64 bit windows 8



## aayushagra (Feb 26, 2013)

I purchased my windows 8 via the upgrade advisor software, and now i want to upgrade to 64 bit.

I went to google but returned more confused than ever, could anybody help me with simple instructions on how to install windows 8 64 bit?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What is the make and model number of your PC?

What OS were you running before?

You can't just upgrade to a 64bit system as it requires a full reinstall.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Backup any files you want from the 32 bit version of Windows to a USB HDD or DVD As Masterchief explained you cannot update, you have to boot off of the DVD and do a Custom install, this will delete all your personal files, so backup first.


----------



## aayushagra (Feb 26, 2013)

I dont have any problems with reinstalling(Although only the drive i want to install on gets wiped, right?)

Here is the DxDiag, hopefully it contains all the required information
------------------ System Information ------------------ Time of this report: - Pastebin.com

This computer has run both Windows XP and Windows 7(Both 32 bit) in the past

However how do i reinstall my 8 as 64 bit? I dont see any options on the dvd boot.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You need to have a Windows 8 x64 DVD to install x64.


----------



## aayushagra (Feb 26, 2013)

Well, how can i get a x64 dvd?..


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That would have been a choice when you bought the 32 bit.
Retail upgrade packages come with both a 32 and 64, not sure about the digital D/L which did you get?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Looks like by using the upgrade adviser you only get the option of the same as you are currently running, to upgrade to 64bit would mean buying the upgrade disks> Windows 8 Upgrade: 32-bit to 64-bit | Windows 8 content from Paul Thurrott's SuperSite for Windows


----------



## aayushagra (Feb 26, 2013)

Would it be illegal if i download a untampered retail disc ISO online but activate my software full legit?
I cant have the retail disc ordered, it is too expensive for me for the time being


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Key may not be the same but it's worth a try.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> Would it be illegal if i download a untampered retail disc ISO online but activate my software full legit?


As long as you buy the key from Microsoft.


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

I think 32 bit license keys works for 64 bit as well so, all you need is download 64 bit windows 8 from divital river and install over your 32 bit windows 8.


----------



## TechJunkie2007 (Nov 24, 2010)

If you downloaded the 32 bit product key from Microsoft and you have it legally. That key will work on the x64 software. You can download an iso from Microsoft or digital river and install and still be legal. As previously said you will need to wipe your drive and reinstall all programs so have you're activation keys for that software before reinstalling. Insert the disc downloaded reboot and follow the steps shown.


----------

